# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  стоит ли ставить sp2 для Windows XP?
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, стоит ли ставить sp2 для Windows XP? Какие у него плюсы-минусы? Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, стоит ли ставить sp2 для Windows XP? Какие у него плюсы-минусы? Спасибо


Если Windows лицензионный, то может и стоит. У меня SP "живет" примерно месяца три, проблем особых не замечено. Но следует помнить, что
1. Креки типа reset5 на SP2 вроде как ни один не работает
2. Повышена безопасность - нужно провести ряд настроек, иначе могут быть проблемы
3. Некоторые программы могут не работать на SP2
4. Экспериментально подмечено, что XP SP2 не дружит с встроенными видеокартами дешевых материнок ... 

а в остальном все ОК. У меня в пятницу HDD сгорел - я как раз переустановл XP SP2 + офис + срадства разработки + графические пакеты .... - абсолютно никаких проблем.

----------


## Casper

> Если Windows лицензионный, то может и стоит. У меня SP "живет" примерно месяца три, проблем особых не замечено. Но следует помнить, что
> 1. Креки типа reset5 на SP2 вроде как ни один не работает
> 2. Повышена безопасность - нужно провести ряд настроек, иначе могут быть проблемы
> 3. Некоторые программы могут не работать на SP2
> 4. Экспериментально подмечено, что XP SP2 не дружит с встроенными видеокартами дешевых материнок ... 
> 
> а в остальном все ОК. У меня в пятницу HDD сгорел - я как раз переустановл XP SP2 + офис + срадства разработки + графические пакеты .... - абсолютно никаких проблем.


Я придерживаюсь мнения, что всё-таки лучше использовать SP2... Касаемо креков, то RESET 5.00 WinBeta действительно не работает на SP2, но есть прекрасная альтернатива - WPA_Kill. В случае необходимости - могу поделится... Проверял работоспособность ее на десятке машин, все пашет! Некоторые из них уже 4-й месяц регистрацию не просят.  ;D

----------

Я вообще-то регулярно ставлю новые заплаты на мой комп, и, честно говоря, думала, что все эти сервис паки - просто сбор всех заплат и обновлений в одну кучу для простоты загрузки и установки и что всё, что входит в эти паки можно установить по отдельности. Или в них что-то такое есть особое?

----------


## Minos

Не совсем так, в сервис паки помимо заплаток добавлялись новые версии программ с новыми функциями, но обычно изменения не были радикальными. С SP2 для Windows история совсем другая, в этот пакет фактически включено новое ядро системы со всеми наворотами в области безопасности, IE 6 SP2 и многие другие фишки. В обще получается Windows XP 2. Интерфейс остался по большей части старым, а начинка сменилась.

----------


## Konsul2000

> Если Windows лицензионный, то может и стоит. У меня SP "живет" примерно месяца три, проблем особых не замечено. Но следует помнить, что
> 1. Креки типа reset5 на SP2 вроде как ни один не работает
> 2. Повышена безопасность - нужно провести ряд настроек, иначе могут быть проблемы
> 3. Некоторые программы могут не работать на SP2
> 4. Экспериментально подмечено, что XP SP2 не дружит с встроенными видеокартами дешевых материнок ... 
> 
> а в остальном все ОК. У меня в пятницу HDD сгорел - я как раз переустановл XP SP2 + офис + срадства разработки + графические пакеты .... - абсолютно никаких проблем.


У меня Windows XP Версия 5.1 (сборка 2600.xpclient.010817-1148 ) можно ли на неё поставить SP2 (лицензии конечно нет)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> У меня Windows XP Версия 5.1 (сборка 2600.xpclient.010817-1148 ) можно ли на неё поставить SP2 (лицензии конечно нет)


В принципе можно... Но завопит об активации  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Если Windows лицензионный, то может и стоит. У меня SP "живет" примерно месяца три, проблем особых не замечено. Но следует помнить, что
> 1. Креки типа reset5 на SP2 вроде как ни один не работает
> 2. Повышена безопасность - нужно провести ряд настроек, иначе могут быть проблемы
> 3. Некоторые программы могут не работать на SP2
> 4. Экспериментально подмечено, что XP SP2 не дружит с встроенными видеокартами дешевых материнок ... 
> 
> а в остальном все ОК. У меня в пятницу HDD сгорел - я как раз переустановл XP SP2 + офис + срадства разработки + графические пакеты .... - абсолютно никаких проблем.


Здравствуйте Олег!
По 4 пункту хотелось бы узнать с какими мамками были проблемы?

----------


## Xen

Был баг с драйвером AGP, система при загрузке падала в бсод

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Не совсем так, в сервис паки помимо заплаток добавлялись новые версии программ с новыми функциями, но обычно изменения не были радикальными. С SP2 для Windows история совсем другая, в этот пакет фактически включено новое ядро системы со всеми наворотами в области безопасности, IE 6 SP2 и многие другие фишки. В обще получается Windows XP 2. Интерфейс остался по большей части старым, а начинка сменилась.


Согласен со сказанным. :Wink:  Думаю у SP2 одни плюсы. Windows была тщательно переработана. Безопасность улучшена на много. Я даже на машине с SP2 не держу файервол. Обхожусь одним антивирусом. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pig

> Я даже на машине с SP2 не держу файервол.


В смысле - родной включён?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> В смысле - родной включён?


Привет!
Родной включен конечно. Ставил как то ZoneAlarm Pro и родной пришлось отключить. Прога хорошая, но я ее убрал. Небыло необходимости в столь мощной защите. :Wink:

----------


## Minos

Только в стандартном SP2 нет возможности контролировать доступ приложений к сети, а также таких приятных вкусностей как банерорезалки, DNS кеша и многого другого.

P.S. Сам с Outpost работаю.

----------


## Sunix

> Только в стандартном SP2 нет возможности контролировать доступ приложений к сети, а также таких приятных вкусностей как банерорезалки, DNS кеша и многого другого.
> 
> P.S. Сам с Outpost работаю.


а нафик они, если спец, например, сам знает кто у него куда и когда. а юзеру и знать не обязательно.
DNS кеш есть, при включении соотв. службы DNS.
мне на Оутпост память жалко  :Sad:  жирный он. и не совсем для меня удобный, мне нравилась по интерфейсу версия 2.1. и памяти немного кушала.
ps. вот в Висте обещают продвинутый фаерволл.
pps. в топик - ставить обязательно  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Хотя в Висте и будет наверное продвинутая стенка но проактивной защиты типа фаервол ОС, как например в ZA 6,  я думаю не будет.

----------


## orvman

> мне на Оутпост память жалко  жирный он. и не совсем для меня удобный, мне нравилась по интерфейсу версия 2.1. и памяти немного кушала.


 А разве ОР много памяти жрет? 


> в Висте обещают продвинутый фаерволл.


 Читал я. Вообще-то, после всех заявлений Микрософта о своих "продвинутых" делах в Висте насчет безопасности подхлестнуло сторонних игроков на этом рынке. И как бы не упирался Микрософт своими заявлениями, *SDA* сказал правильно: 


> Хотя в Висте и будет наверное продвинутая стенка но проактивной защиты типа фаервол ОС, как например в ZA 6, я думаю не будет.


 Открывать тайну не буду, но скажу, не знаю как ZA, а вот Агнитум бешенно над этим пашет, я знаю. Придет время, сами увидите.

----------


## Sunix

перепутал, посмотрел диск, мне версия "Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 1.0.1804.2212 Rus" нравилась. Такая и бесплатная была.




> А разве ОР много памяти жрет?"


 версия 3.5 около 30 мегабайтов занимала, из моих 256. Держать в принципе можно.. но, конкретно для меня очевидной пользы он не приносил и думаю не принес бы.
баннеры у меня бравзер режет, и это правильней. от днс-кеша никакой ощутимой скорости, он у меня и в винде выключен. spyware я вообще не знаю где люди находят%)
контроль компонентов.. да он больше напрягал, я вирусы не развожу..

что такое проактивная защита в фаерволле я даже не знаю, но заранее почти уверен что оно мне не надо :Smiley: 
имхо все это маркетинг.
в ХР главное ставить заплатки хоть иногда, и пользоваться Оперой или Мозиллой. и никаких проблем не возникнет..
+естественно смотреть какие программы ставишь

----------


## SDA

Не согласен, проактивная защита отнюдь не маркетинговый ход. Это довольно мощный мониторинг прроцессов ОС в руках опытного пользователя. На примере ZA это выглядит так:
любой новый в том числе и системный процесс приостанавливается и фаервол спрашивает  пропустить или нет тоесть он отлавливает их  на уровне ядра и вполне верооятно что процесс левый и здесь решение принимает пользователь в зависимости от его квалификации , в фаерволе работает так называемый поведенческий блокиратор. Я думаю если интересно то другие хелперы  поскажут соответствующие темы . Я сейчас в инете вышел с КПК , отдыхаю на даче и искать соответствующие темы проблемантично.

----------


## orvman

> версия 3.5 около 30 мегабайтов занимала


Смотря какая машина, конфиг, активность гуляющих по сети пакетов и т.д. У меня намного меньше.



> конкретно для меня очевидной пользы он не приносил и думаю не принес бы.


 Кому как. 



> баннеры у меня бравзер режет


 А, типа картинки, да? Ваше право. 


> от днс-кеша никакой ощутимой скорости


 Ну как сказать. На глаз вроде так и есть, но многое зависит от сетевой активности и работы ДНС-серверов. 


> spyware я вообще не знаю где люди находят%)


 Это точно, во всяком случае пока. Хотя *Михаил* (Агнитум) сказал, что все изменится. Не знаю, связывались они с *Олегом* или нет, время покажет. А ситуация интересная... (больше ничего не скажу, т.к. нюансов не знаю).  


> контроль компонентов.. да он больше напрягал, я вирусы не развожу..


 Опять же - Ваше право. 


> что такое проактивная защита в фаерволле я даже не знаю, но заранее почти уверен что оно мне не надо


 См. выше. 


> в ХР главное ставить заплатки хоть иногда


 Кому как. Имеем головную машину. XP SP2 паков нет никаких. Полет нормальный. Пока, нормальный. 


> и пользоваться Оперой или Мозиллой. и никаких проблем не возникнет..


 Вы правы. Большинство кодов направлены именно на IE. Хотя сам юзаю IE. Лень просто лабуду всякую ставить. 


> имхо все это маркетинг.


 Вы неправы - 100%.

----------


## KittX

я наслышан что сп2 безопаснее того же сп1, но что тут моя "наслышенность", когда на этом форуме есть настоящие профессионалы, которые могут сказать всё точно  :Smiley: 
Одно скажу... я - музыкант, и лично столкнулся с тем, что в сп2 не всё работает (в моём случае не работали некоторые очень нужные мне виртуальные инструменты). Поэтому для себя сп1 выбрал.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> я наслышан что сп2 безопаснее того же сп1, но что тут моя "наслышенность", когда на этом форуме есть настоящие профессионалы, которые могут сказать всё точно 
> Одно скажу... я - музыкант, и лично столкнулся с тем, что в сп2 не всё работает (в моём случае не работали некоторые очень нужные мне виртуальные инструменты). Поэтому для себя сп1 выбрал.


А можно узнать, что конкретно у Вас не работало ? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## KittX

> А можно узнать, что конкретно у Вас не работало ?


Luxonix Purity, Korg Wavestation, ZynAddSubFX, Waves 5 однажды просто не звучал.

----------


## kul-za-64

У меня нет лицензии но встроен sp2 в xp.pro.Я очень доволен.До этого ,был xp.pro sp1.Куча ошибок, зависания,и  :Smiley:   :Smiley:  т.п.

----------


## Minos

> Luxonix Purity, Korg Wavestation, ZynAddSubFX, Waves 5 однажды просто не звучал.


Скорее всего просто старые версии, за 2 года с момента выхода SP2 все программы научились с ним работать без проблем.

----------


## Red Dragon

У меня только один вопрос - что эта тема делает в "Сетевая безопасность для профессионалов"?)) Для профессионалов ответ должен быть очевиден...

----------

